# Insurance Hassel



## ebanana (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,I cannot convince the disability insurance provider, Prudential, that I am disabled by this condition. I have provided medical report from my MD, but they refuse to recognize this disease prevents me from working. I need help. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

you can search the site. disability comes up about once a month. you can also post your request for help in the general forum.tom


----------

